# Provera



## nellie271212 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have just received a prescription of Provera to induce AF, 2 x 10mg tabs p/day for 10 days. I am wondering when can I expect AF? I am overdue AF since 23/05 and have been diagnosed with PCOS. My GP confirmed even after taking Provera I can have a HSG if I time it right between day 6 and 15. 

Any advice or personal experience greatly appreciated as I would like to have the HSG done here in London @ St Mary's Hospital for a year and would like to get it over and done with before we relocate to Wales.

Many thanks x x x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry to say you can't predict exactly when AF will show up. Tends to be more complicated with underlying PCOS as well as ususal response doesn't always happen.

Maz x


----------

